# Private Med Techs Seeing Action



## WannaBeArmyGuy (1 May 2003)

Just curiuos.....once all the training to become a Med Tech is over (Approx. 6 months) How does a newly trained private get into a combat arms team?  Would a private medic ever go overseas in his first three years?


----------



## Armymedic (7 May 2003)

Well, no promises as far as any of this goes...
If you are posted to a Fd Amb, you may get tasked to a cbt arms unit to work in the unit medical station. Thats a luck of the draw thing based on how good you are and positions available. As for going on tour, the new thing is to train QL 3 Med techs as drivers for overseas missions to free up cbt arms soldiers. I believe the are 2 slated for ISAF(Afganistan) but manning for medical pers on that mission is yet to be confirmed, and 8 Pte QL 3 Med Techs as drivers for Bosnia starting in Oct. I aslo believe that 1 Fd Amb has done the same thing on the current roto in Bosnia.


----------



## typhoon85 (24 May 2003)

Army Medic do you need a degree, or some kind of post secondary to get in your trade?


----------



## typhoon85 (24 May 2003)

Never mind I just found out the answer to my own question.


----------



## Armymedic (24 May 2003)

I‘ll answer anyway for those that don‘t:
no but completing chemistry and biology in H.S. will definately help...


----------



## combat_medic (26 May 2003)

Ok, did someone change the MOC for medic AGAIN?!?!?

Is med tech a med A, or does it refer to the x-ray techs or other techs in the CF? Someone better stop screwing around with this crap.


----------



## Zoomie (26 May 2003)

Med Tech, Med-A... same ol‘ same ol‘  --guys/gals that save our a$$ and/or remove those pesky ticks after Ex


----------



## Armymedic (26 May 2003)

Yes,
Med Tech MOC 737 is what the new name and moc for us medics is now. All the trades have new designations but I don‘t have them on me now...


----------



## Armymedic (10 Jun 2003)

Update:
For Op Athena(ISAF)-1 Pte QL 3 Med Tech going over.
For Op Palladium (Bosnia)-5


----------



## LilMissChicky (17 Nov 2003)

ArmyMedic,
It sounds from the search I did so far that Medical company are for reserve and Field Ambulance is for Regs.
I‘m in the application process right now for Regs and I was looking to where I might end up being posted for my first term. Heard Pet is a choice that is usually granted... do you mind to provide me with some info regarding potential first posting for Medics? And also I‘d like to know if it‘s too late to switch from Blue to Green before I swear in? Kinda got sold with Army   
Thanks.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2003)

Reserved Med coys, I believe were just converted over to Fd Ambs. A ‘normal‘ Regular force Fd Amb (like there is such a thing) consists of Unit HQ, an Ambulance company, a Medical company, a dental platoon and a services company. Since Apr 01 all medic in a bde belong to Fd Amb, so in Pet they have whays called Intimate support medical company who man the UMS‘s. 
For postings, Pet is a sure choice for those who want it, but beware. There is the medical tar pit for privates called 1 Cdn Fd Hospital, where they send keen young pte medics to rot under the oversupervision of evil nurses who have no real job or purpose but to keep the ptes counting canvass and heaters. 
Fd Amb isn‘t much better because it heavy on the training, vehicle maintenance, and stores side, and weak on the medical side.
As for uniform color, it has abosolutely nothing to do with you job. Navy people in the field, Amry guys on ship...Uniform only really matters how comfortable you want to be marching to and from classes on your QL 3 and 5‘s. (GO ARMY)


----------



## meni0n (17 Nov 2003)

I hope for the sake of the poor privates that the nurses are gorgeous models who love men in uniform.


----------



## LilMissChicky (17 Nov 2003)

The uniform thing well, that‘s the thing, I‘d like to work up close with Combat Arms. So what‘s the point to be blue if I‘m gonna be surrounded with green?
1 Cdn Fd Hospital, that‘s Pet right? I don‘t mind the heavier side of things but I do want the medical part as well. So I‘m back to square one again! 
Other than Pet, what are the other choices that I could come across for base with PPCLI, RCR and R22R? My guess would be Edmonton, Winnipeg, Valcartier and then Pet again, am I right?


----------



## gj connors (17 Nov 2003)

The way things are now, you could be posted anywhere. Our trade has "beaucoup" shortages.The military has such a shortage of QL5‘s (corporals)that we have plenty of "newbies" fresh out of training from Borden working at Gagetown (doing a **** good job I might add).
    As for which uniform you could/want, army_medic hit it on the nose. If you are with an army frontline/field unit, it doesn‘t matter what uniform you wear; you‘ll be in combats 24/7. Basically the only time you would be in DEU army green, air-blue or navy-blue is for Remembrance Day, change of command parade (or if you f**** up, defaulters).


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2003)

Nurses tend to be older and not all that great, because the really good ones get disgusted and go find a real job working in a civilian hospital....

If you want to work in a UMS then you have to go to where they are: Pet, Valcartier, and Edmonton for the Brigade groups, or Shilo And Gagetown for the others. If you want the easy (Air force) life then anywhere would be good, and after the QL5 being on ship is a really good go from what I hear as well. Nothing beats the frontline, with the troops work that you get when you work with the sharp end troops (at a unit or on a ship).


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2003)

Nurses tend to be older and not all that great, because the really good ones get disgusted and go find a real job working in a civilian hospital....

If you want to work in a UMS then you have to go to where they are: Pet, Valcartier, and Edmonton for the Brigade groups, or Shilo And Gagetown for the others. If you want the easy (Air force) life then anywhere would be good, and after the QL5 being on ship is a really good go from what I hear as well. Nothing beats the frontline, with the troops work that you get when you work with the sharp end troops (at a unit or on a ship).


----------



## LilMissChicky (19 Nov 2003)

What‘s to be disgusted at anyway? A bunch of guys that stinks after a week of not washing? LOL I‘ll stink just as bad so never mind being disgusted on my part.
Alright then, I‘ll ask my recruiting officer if I can switch from blue to green before I swear in. It won‘t be till spring anyway, Med tech is closed till then. And I‘ll ask as well to be placed with UMS once I meet a career manager... 
I like the idea to be in Pet, know a few ppl from there... Edmonton? Hmm... heard it‘s quite expensive posting for a Pte.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Nov 2003)

Nurses in the field...surely you miss understood what I said. They don‘t go to the field (very few do anyway, and IF they do its with heat and lights etc).

No they tend to get disgusted because they do not get to do the jobs that are the reason they became nurses in the first place, ie patient care.


----------



## LilMissChicky (20 Nov 2003)

well then, that would be quite understandable! Nobody wants to waste their time eh. Glad medics goes to field... I can‘t wait!


----------

